# Resin's on the rise?



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wednesday, March 10, 2010
*PRODUCTS & TECHNOLOGY:
Fluoropolymer-Based Exterior Paint*










APV Engineered Coatings (Akron, Ohio) announced the introduction of NeverFade™ exterior paint, formulated with Kynar Aquatec® polyvinylidene fluoride (PVDF) fluoropolymer resins and reported to be warranted to last 15 years against fading.
Coatings based on fluoropolymer resins are characterized by a high degree of stability in environments with UV, thermal, and chemical exposure, and are well known as high-performance products used in high-profile, monumental architectural and demanding industrial applications. The coatings, however, have not been marketed for residential and most conventional commercial applications.
The homopolymer in the water-borne PVDF resin is described by APV Engineered Coatings as a tough, engineered thermoplastic that offers a balance of properties. As a result, the formulated paint is reported to provide a high degree of resistance to harsh thermal, chemical, and ultraviolet environmental conditions. The coating also is reported to resist abrasion, mold and mildew, and dirt pickup. 
David Venarge, APV Engineered Coatings chairman, said the premium exterior paint formulation includes UV blockers and high-quality pigments to provide a high degree of resistance to fading and chalking. He said the company is offering an “unprecedented” warranty that includes replacement of the product and paying for job-related labor.
The product is available nationwide, can be used for residential and commercial projects, and can be applied to vinyl siding, PVC, wood, aluminum siding, stucco, masonry, and fiber-cement surfaces. Paint orders are custom made, and available in an unlimited color range, the company said.
Kathy Ziprik, a spokeperson for the company, said the product can be purchased directly from the company; the paint is not available in retail outlets or paint-dealer stores. She quoted a selling price in the range of $90 a gallon, and describes the paint as “an investment product”—a super-premium paint with long-term durability. 
Founded in 1878 in Akron, APV Engineered Coatings manufactures custom-engineered products that are sold worldwide to a wide variety of industries. 
More information: www.apvcoatings.com.

​


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

great. that means that it will be 30 yrs before a house is painted.. and they will still only want to pay minimal for the coating..


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Will plainpainter please stop posting as my friendly, positive little buddy neighter. Thanks


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:lol: I know that was negative wasn't it? LOL Waiting on like 8 bids right now  what are they DOING?!?!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Ill bet clean up is a joy. The product we use on our Log home projects are also "nano tech" resins. Clean ups are hell on brushes, they're never the same so we just throw them. :jester:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Will plainpainter please stop posting as my friendly, positive little buddy neighter. Thanks


I think it's great it will last 30 years - that way all those lowballers that need constant work will put themselves right out of business. Bring it on!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing:/\ SEE NEPS! HE was positive.. I was the one being negative :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wouldn't matter on the coast as nail heads are still gonna rust, I guarantee. I do nail head touch ups each year for many of my customers especially those that own a vacation rental property anywhere on the beach. Its a big part of my income, and easy money. 

I can see fly by night sales groups having a field day with this though, they come around every few years with huge advertising budgets, selling liquid vinyl siding, and subbing it out to the bottom feeders. Yea they are gone by the time the HO finds out that they got hosed.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Wouldn't matter on the coast as nail heads are still gonna rust, I guarantee.quote]
> 
> Not if you set them. We set all nails and fill.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

SL is right. Ive done many beachfront properties for years in the middle of the Pacific & I can promise that _nothing_ stops salt air & ocean weather. We used oil base & top of the line marine primers & AWL GRIP @ 350.00 a gal for topcoats on the most exposed windows, doors & trim to keep it @ bay. Anything metal, (including stainless steel nails) will swell up & rust no matter how deep you set & putty the heads. We had constant work with the upkeep on these vacation properties. Its like the saying goes... The best thing about owning a boat is the day you buy it & the day you sell it. The same thing applies to oceanfront homes. Nice to live in but a nightmare to maintain.:whistling2:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Wednesday, March 10, 2010
> *PRODUCTS & TECHNOLOGY:
> Fluoropolymer-Based Exterior Paint*
> 
> ...


:blink:

I knew there was a catch to these lead regulations.

They are taking lead out of the paint only to replace it with FLUORINE?



Fluoride in our water.
Fluoride in our toothpaste.
Fluoride in our mouthwash.
Fluoride treatments at the dentist.
Fluoride in our soda (manufactured from municipal water supply)
Fluoride in our beer (manufactured from municipal water supply)
Fluoride in our soda from the aluminum can itself
Fluoride in our beer from the aluminum can itself
Fluoride recently approved as a fumigant by the EPA to be sprayed "on and in" ANY processed food at 70 parts per million, even though the CDC themselves established the high limit in water at 1.2 parts per million which is probably *still* way to high.
Fluoride in tons of medications and anti-depressants such as Prozac the "experts" are prescribing for 70-80% of the population including pre-school kids.
That reminds me, Fluoride in infant formula even though all of an infant's teeth are going to FALL OUT ANY WAY.
Fluoride from cooking with teflon pans.
And now fluoride in our PAINT/cleanup water/water table.

Yee-F*ing haw.

Incidentally fluoride was previously used in medicine to SUPPRESS thyroid function in persons with overactive thyroids, and there has been an alarming rise in thyroid problems in recent years which some endocrinologists have attributed to so much fluoride in our environment.

Feeling tired? Feeling forgetful? Feeling subdued? Nothing to worry about.

By the way, fluoride suppresses the pineal gland which is known by science to regulate melatonin and impacts other glandular functions in the body.

Ancient cultures considered the pineal to be the "seat of the soul" and responsible for "evolution of consciousness"

Are we having fun yet?

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Are we having fun yet?

Absolutly!:notworthy:


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Ill bet there's a long list of maladies that are going to hit us humans in the future. Payment for a life of conveniences...cell phones, mass produced foods etc, not to mention the fun in the sun chemicals we're exposed to in this biz. :blink:

Im going into my dark place now...:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I think it's great it will last 30 years - that way all those lowballers that need constant work will put themselves right out of business. Bring it on!


Allright....Where is Plain & what have you done with him??????


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Not if you set them. We set all nails and fill.


 You have found a special product to fill with then, because I have yet to find any solution for this problem. Interested to know what brand of filler you use. A lot of high end homes use stainless for this reason.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> :blink:
> 
> I knew there was a catch to these lead regulations.
> 
> ...


Not the same fluorine you are thinking of. Totally differently molecule. Just like salt is NaCl (Sodium Chloride) and has nothing to do with the Chlorine in your pool.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Induspray said:


> Not the same fluorine you are thinking of. Totally differently molecule. Just like salt is NaCl (Sodium Chloride) and has nothing to do with the Chlorine in your pool.


This is a good point. However, chlorine is *made* from salt, so I wouldn't say it has "nothing to do with it". But you are right, equating different flourine compounds so flippantly is erroneous.

I honestly don't know anything about polyvinylidene fluoride.

I was pretty much using the topic of this thread as segway/platform for the other commentary in my post.

I was actually joking that it would be used in paint for any reason similar to why sodium fluoride is so prevalent in products that we actually consume. All though I did have doubts based on a complete lack of knowledge how this new product may or may not effect the health of workers and the environment.

But I tend to always have doubts about safety when they come out with some new chemical product that is supposed to work miracles.

-------------

However, after making such an alarming post, and in the interest of fairness, I looked up polyvinylidene fluoride and it appears to be a fairly stable molecule judging by my very brief investigation.

I have no idea if it has any hazardous reactions with other chemicals in the paint, or if the molecule degrades in a way that is an environmental risk or not.

I don't have enough knowledge to assume the chemical is an environmental risk, and I don't have enough knowledge to assume it isn't.

However applying it to the side of a house certainly doesn't seem like it would be detrimental to your health in the way that introducing sodium fluoride into your body is. 

------------

Thank you for your clarifying post, it brought needed balance to my off the cuff and brash comments on the compound.

I hope you aren't so pragmatic when the "professionals" tell you it's a good idea for your children to consume fluoride!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Jesus...are you guys painters or chemists :blink:

:jester:


----------

